# William Bouguereau's Bees



## disc999golfer999 (Jun 9, 2013)

I didn't know but William Bouguereau was a beekeeper!


----------



## disc999golfer999 (Jun 9, 2013)

This painting was just uncovered after over 100 years of gathering dust in his grand children's attic...


----------

